# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Ngũ Long Truyền Kỳ cao thủ nào biết xác nhận dùm

## jindo11111

Thân chào các ae nói thật em đã từng trong đội phát triển game private nhưng nói thật là những cái thể loại game này chơi chán thật mặc dù là game nhà mà cũng chả thiết tha, đang trông ngóng một cái gì đó mới mẻ hơn. Có một vài thông tin lờ mờ trên báo về Ngũ Long Truyền Kỳ - game thế hệ thứ 3(mình cũng chưa chơi game dạng này bjo)
Cao thủ nào hiểu biết xin chỉ giáo em phát

----------

